
Skewed VIEWS: The Huge Truth About Drake’s Record-Breaking Chart Run - 6stringmerc
http://www.stereogum.com/1892123/skewed-views-the-huge-truth-about-drakes-record-breaking-chart-run/franchises/but-whos-buying/
======
6stringmerc
This is such a relevant topic, so well researched, and dare I say it -
realistic in perspective - that it's a must read for anybody who cares about
the streaming music business / model / market. Also, I recommend the other
articles in the series, they have merit and similar rigor.

